# Wire Cut Machine



## احمد_الحوري (7 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من الجميع المساعدة في معرفة طريقة عمل ماكينة القطع بالسلك
اقصد الجزء الخاص بالقطع يعني دائرة السلك باي جهد ,تردد, ac ,dc, وشكرا:73:


----------



## bettine (14 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر وعرفان


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (14 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه دائرة كاملة مع مراعة استخدام ديمر ومحول 220 بدل 110


----------



## احمد_الحوري (14 أغسطس 2010)

اخى طارق مشكور جدا جداجدا


----------



## احمد_الحوري (14 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو من سيادتك التكرم بتوضيح التفاصيل مثل نسبة التحويل في المحول وشرح lamp dimmer 
bell transformer وشكرا 
رمضان كريم


----------



## احمد_الحوري (20 أغسطس 2010)

رمضان كريم 
اين الرد ياشباب


----------

